# New to AT but not to the Industry



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome! Glad you finally made it over!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome!! :grin:


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you :angel:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Wicked1Archery. Have fun here.


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Tim, just trying to blend in :attention


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, still learning my way around so if you see me wandering the halls around here please point me in the right direction. awprint:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome and glad to have you here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you :aniangel: I'm finding most hunters to be a pretty friendly bunch. :wink2:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

